

Sell your JSON, Story or Markdown with MRTbrls. - iampliny
http://mrtbrls.com/

======
_pius
This may be hard to hear, but you need to change the name. It's horrible.

Everything about the service (site, explainer video, etc) screams high-quality
except for the name. I know there are reasons you're holding on to it, but it
will eventually need to go if you're going to make the service successful, so
the sooner you do it, the better. Good luck.

